# Neuer Gaming Laptop, nur welcher



## marco8588 (2. März 2019)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community,

ich würde mir gerne einen Gaming Laptop zulegen. Ich möchte die bekannten Triple A Titel wie Battlefield 5 und auch Anthem auf hohen bis maximalen Auflösungen spielen können. Ich bin mir bewusst das ich bei einem komplett PC mehr Leistung für weniger Geld bekomme, aber ich hab dafür einfach keinen Platz.

Nun hab ich für mein Budget von 1600 Euro lange recherchiert, aber bin unschlüssig zwischen zwei Modellen

Zum einen wäre da der OMEN by HP 17-an106ng 17,3" FHD mit 
GTX 1070 mit 8 GB GDDR5 VRAM
Intel Core i7-8750H 
17,3" Full HD Display mit IPS
Arbeitsspeicher: Größe 1x 16 GB   DDR4  Taktung PC4-21300 (2666 MHz)  

oder der One Gaming k73-8nb-si7 (Clevo NH70EDQ)
mit der RTX 2060 6gb GDDR6
Intel Core i7-8750H 
Ram 16gb (2x8) DDR4 Crucial CL 17 2400 mhz
Display 144 hz FHD 17,3

ich bin mir sehr unsicher da die RTX ja neu auf dem Markt ist und sicherlich auch noch Kinderkrankheiten mitbringt. Aber sie ist wiederum zukunftssicher.

Was denkt ihr? Oder würdet ihr sagen für den Preis kennt ihr noch ein besseres Gaming Notebook? 

Bin sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe und jeden Vorschlag


----------

